# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Elite: Dangerous

## Niall Fernie

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous

Anyone else slightly excited by this?

I loved the original Elite but didn't really get to grips with the sequels, however, this looks like it could be time to dip my toes in the pirate waters again...

----------


## Bobinovich

Read it with just a little too much glee too.  Tho' I'm really not into gaming in any big way thesedays it sure bought back a nostalgic moment or three  :Grin:

----------


## RecQuery

That would be another Kickstarter project I've backed (I take it you've heard of Oolite BTW). If you like that project you might also want to take a look at:

Star Citizen (from the guy who did the Wing Commander, Privateer and Freelancer games) - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cig/star-citizen | http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/Maia - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1438429768/maia

----------


## coffeegames

OMG OMG, it looks awsum, I wonder if you can speed up time. Can't wait to try it

----------


## Niall Fernie

In the video David mentions that speeding up time won't be a feature but rather they are going for local hyperspace jumps to keep online gamers time in sync.

----------

